# 3 best ink colors to stand out on camoflauge



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Could someone direct me with the three best ink colors to stand out on this color camouflage. The woodland green and the desert camo.
https://www.broderbros.com/cgi-bin/broderliv/webshr/prod-detail-gallery.w?sr=LS-3906
Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Pink should stand out pretty well  What are you trying to achieve? What kind of design?


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Solmu said:


> Pink should stand out pretty well  What are you trying to achieve? What kind of design?


Pink probably wouldn't work well lol.
It's going to be for a horseshoe dart league with the bars name on it.
Thanks


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

White, yellow, or maybe a bright neon green.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

White & cream are the obvious two. You might be able to do something with outline colours - have a chunky white outline around black or tan text for example (I haven't printed on camo, so you'd need to test that (perhaps just on screen in a graphics program) as I'm not sure just how legible it would be).

It probably wouldn't suit the target audience, but you could consider flock (the texture might help visibility). Gold foil would look great, but again wouldn't suit the audience.

I'd probably focus on white and off-white colours - simple, readable, inoffensive.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.
It looks like I will probably be getting the work and going with white.


----------



## m26gil (Jul 21, 2006)

You can work well with a design outlined in white on Deser camouflage and on Woodland green or try something dark red as it works well and doesn't bother the eye. On the Urban camouflage I can see a design outlined in blue or yellow.


----------



## grundys (Mar 1, 2007)

Bright orange works well


----------



## parmabrand (Sep 1, 2008)

I just completed a job on camo (can, bottle holders and MossyOak T-shirts) using white ink underlay with bright hunter orange on top-turned out great! 
The best to you!
:>}


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

grundys said:


> Bright orange works well


We recently did some camo green for a local high school's outdoor club and the orange looked amazing. We've done white and yellow as well, but that orange was a knockout.


----------



## txjake (Dec 2, 2008)

Be extremely careful with your white on the camo. It's a monster to keep from bleeding after you finish. I never print white on them anymore except as an underbase... but pretty much any color on top covers fine though. I've had great luck with fluorescents... especially orange.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

I couldn't see anything on the link...But on all the woodland camo's I've done. Gray, Orange and/or copper came out the best!!!


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Hunter Orange sounds like an awesome idea. I was thinking of doing white with black on top to form words with a white outline on a camo shirt. However, white underbase with orange now sounds so much cooler!


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

Golden Yellow on the Green Camo looks pretty good


----------



## torodesigns (Jun 24, 2007)

I have printed on cammo shirts from Rothco . . . some of the inks I have used are white/black for the desert camo . . . for city camo=yellow orange woodland camo=silver foil or shimmering silver/gold.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you printed on Camo before? If not, do a lot of research and be careful. Do a test print and let it sit for at least a week in a fairly warm area to test for dye sublimation. We have almost lost a lot of money printing on camo shirts. They might not start bleeding through for several days up to two weeks after you've printed them. Some brands bleed more than others.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

We have had bad luck with the wasatch camo bleeding with white ink. It's only one of the colors (don't remember which). We have had better luck with the code V (v is for 5) ones through broder. My vote for color is blaze/hunter orange. Plus it fits since hunters (not waterfowl hunters) must wear blaze orange while hunting on public lands.


----------

